# British expats to Germany!



## Laurenah

Me and my partner are considering the move to Germany for job opportunities, and we (naturally) have questions to do with the sort of stuff that varies wildly to the UK:
1. Healthcare, how does it work? Especially as my partner has crohn's disease and is always undergoing treatment. we are in need of help with this one! 
2.English areas/foreigner friendly
3.Living costs/taxes/insurance?
4.The car, retaking tests, trading right hand drive for left, license plates?
5. Jobs, annual pay, exchange rates
6. Moving furniture, car, pets

-Where to start!


As much general information as possible from someone more experienced than me would be fantastic


----------



## James3214

Welcome 'Laurenah' to the forum. We have discussed all of your topics a lot in the forum over the years and there is quite a bit of helpful information on them. Use the 'Search' option above to find them specifically in the German forum.
But basically to summarise:
1) Private or Public health insurance. Depends on your circumstances but it's probable that your premiums will be higher for a pre-existing condition.´
2) Most of the big cities have large English and expat areas and are very 'foreigner friendly'.
3) Living costs...taxes are higher and you might earn a bit less than the UK, but you can have a decent and normally a high standard of living with it. Insurance is reasonable.
4) If you have a UK licence it is valid in Germany and the EU. If you do want a German licence just swap at the local 'burgeramt'
5) Pets can come with a passport I believe, sell your RH drive car and buy a decent Geman LH drive car here...they are the best in the world and normally cheaper than in the UK. Don't ever try to get your Uk car thru an MOT here, it's just not worth it. Furniture, they also have this type of stuff in Germany.
Good luck and try the search!


----------



## MrTweek

3. You can calculate your income tax here: Brutto-Netto-Rechner: Was von Ihrem Lohn noch übrig bleibt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Only fill these out:
Brutto-Arbeitslohn: = gross income
Zeitraum = month or year
Kirchensteuerpflichtig: = church tax (probably Nein)

You can leave the rest as it is.


4. No need to retake any tests. You can drive with your UK plates for 6 months, then you will have to register it in Gremany. Might make sense to get a car for right hand driving though, if you want to stay longer.


----------

